# Floydy: Training to Maintain



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi.

I've had a journal on here a long time ago and on another couple of other sites in the past few years and I'll still retain a copy of this training diary on my main forum but I feel it's time to make a fresh start on UK-M. I'd like to reacquaint myself with some of the members I used to have some good banter with and also introduce myself to anybody else who feels like popping in here, either with constructive criticism or just for a good-natured natter (any hostility will be ignored, lol). I'll post a little history:

Now 51, I trained for nigh on thirty years at varying degrees of productivity. Never competed but I've dabbled with much bodybuilding and also some strength training many aeons ago so I'm used to the rigmarole of beasting myself stupid at the gym. I was in the RAF for 12 years where some of my best training took place; I abstained from drinking for many of those years in my thirties and reached a kind of competitive standard though being in the forces restricted my training goals (work, postings etc) but I continued to train every day after work with 2-hour+ sessions, hill running and cycling and maintaining my strength and form throughout. Marriage in 1998 caused me to ease off but I continued to train every day though the diet suffered a touch from the missus' glorious home cooking.

Fast forward to a couple of years ago and working a permanent night shift for (then) nine years began to take its toll on the energy resources. I started slowing down. I'm still stuck on nights for a few more years due to financial reasons, but I've worked out ways to ease my fatigue somewhat but do I have a physical job at work and it came to a point within the past year where I needed to relax drastically with the volume stuff I was most beloved of in order to function in my job which has me on my feet all night. I have some issues with depression and anxiety and the gym keeps my mind from wandering too much. I enjoy a beer but in moderation (once a week with my buddies) and to retain some kind of social life which is lost with my general nocturnal existence. I have a few vices such as cheese and the odd biscuit or two but mainly my diet is pretty good.

So in my Autumn years I'm carrying on with this madness we call lifting. Why? 'Cos I've always done it and always will. There may be the odd elongated spate of nothingness but I always return to some kind of training when I get a tad flabby 'round the gills
My sessions will go in a rota and consist of the general chest/tri's, back/bi's and legs days and occasionally when I'm feeling more rejuvenated (usually at the weekends) some additional high reps sessions and an old volume workout may creep back in too. I try to keep to four days per week, pending my workload and other stuff at home to do.
Don't expect anything conventional; if I decide to do light stuff before heavy, or throw in an 'arms day', so be it. I want to enjoy this latest phase of my training but I need the journal as it keeps me motivated, whether anyone posts or not. It's a diary and it keeps me focussed.

My immediate goal is my hols in Tenerife late September and although I'll be about the oldest in the wedding party (my stepdaughter's), I intend to be one of the better-shaped. Let's go for it.

Thanks all.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

So to my first training post in this new journal and yesterday I woke up with the most unspeakably painful stiff neck so sacked off the training but today was a different story. Still having a t**t of an aching gullet, so any upper body work was still off the cards. That meant I had to settle for another legs session. But time flies and Wednesday was the last one so I gave it a go with fabulously rewarding results&#8230;

*Sunday 15/5/16 - Legs*

1. Incline press:
20x150 warm-up
12x200 - 2 sets
12x250 - 2 sets
12x300 - 2 sets
12x350
10x400 to fail (Reps PB)

2. Hack squat:
12x150
8x200
Oh, what the Hell. Go for the bugger&#8230;.
*5x250 to fail PB* B) 
*Really deeeeeep on all of these. Slow and forcing those reps up big time. The pain was phenomenal! Rewarded with a very pleasant PB too.

3. Seated (horizontal) press (different foot positions):
12x200 centre of plate
12x200 wide stance
12x200 top of plate
12x200 bottom of plate (calf press)
12x200 close (feet together)
*Full stack on each of these sets. 'Enjoyed' playing around with the various positions.

4. Reverse leg curl, seated:
6x75
6x85
5x100 to fail

5. Extensions (full stack):
12x100
10x100 to fail
7x100 to fail
*Quads just about marmalised by now so a little fluff work to finish&#8230;

6. Good girls:
27x60 to fail

7. Bad girls:
24x60 to fail

8. Ab crunch:
50x45
25x55
*Increasing the 2nd set by another 5 reps from now on.

The reps I did today were mostly upped from what I'm used to and I really made the legs work hard and as you see I made some of the exercises failure sets, something I'll be doing with upper body work (when I'm better). This really taxed my quads to bursting point. It's hard to judge how many 'build-up' sets previous to a fail set - do too many and you're gonna be shagged, too few and you're not strong enough. Most worked a treat though so the balance seemed to have been about right, with some heavy weights. Loved every minute and pumped up like crazy at the end.
When my neck is working properly again it will be a couple of upper body sessions this week.

Thanks for reading, your comments are welcome.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Best of luck with it all old timer! :rolleye:

...will be following


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

spod said:


> Best of luck with it all old timer! :rolleye:
> 
> ...will be following


 Thanks bud, appreciated 

You got a journal too mate?


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Floydy said:


> Thanks bud, appreciated
> 
> You got a journal too mate?


 No fella....i like pies too much to create a meaningful journal.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

spod said:


> No fella....i like pies too much to create a meaningful journal.


 Haha. Nothing wrong with that mate. Pie-eaters are still welcome in here.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Bit of an update...

Despite the lack of posts since Sunday, I haven't stopped this journal already  I've had some car trouble which has forced me to take a sabbatical from the gym, against my wishes but it's too far to walk and I just don't have enough time anyway.

Yep, bloody steering rack column AND the clutch is being replaced. Apart from the inconvenience it's costing me an arm and a leg.

Hope to get back to normality - and training - at the end of the week.

It never rains, it pours!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

In.... you are a comparative youngster to some of us .............. comparative

Glad I don't do nights ... couldn't imagine anything worse !


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Oh look what's crawled out the woodwork again. Wonder how long before you scuttle off this time?

https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/has-anyone-seen-floydy-on-mt-lolololol.25890/page-2

That link is worth a look. Hilarious.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

With more shopping out of the way, seeing what the OH has to moan about and trying to fit in some rugby viewing (to no avail) I finally I get to do my write-up.

I got to the gym about lunch time feeling pretty groggy. No reason for that except probably being up in the middle of the night for three hours downstairs watching the telly as per the norm 'cos my body clock is always sabotaged at the weekend due to my unsociable night shift hours. One day&#8230;.

Fast forward to after the gym, and I've just come in from a nice, relaxing meal out at my local Wetherspoons and just three blonde ales; nothing in the way of the proposed blathered afternoon I had planned. I saw no rugby matches and no cup final either. Reason? My wife came with me. But it was pleasant and we enjoyed the time to ourselves for a change.

Anyway, my aim today was to forfeit my stupid and crass volume-laden bonanza with a series of failure sets, having been advised this will do me just as good, if not be more effective in getting enormous. It didn't quite work out that way as I wasn't exactly certain what weight to settle on for these sets, it will take maybe a couple more weeks of trial and error testing the water I think. Having said that, I enjoyed a reasonable but tiring session - after a week away from the gym it's tough restarting again - but I did alright. Just alright, nothing fantastic&#8230;

(NB. Some of the 'odd-numbered' reps are failure sets)

*Saturday 21/5/16 - Upper body (catch-up):*





1. Bench:

25xbar (warm-up)

10x40 wide grip

6x40 close grip

10x40 wide grip

6x40 close grip

10x40 wide grip

6x40 close grip

*Lovely pump on the tri's to get me going.

12x60

10x60

6x70

7x70

2. DB press:

6x20's

9x24

7x24

*Due to my unnaturally spindly shoulders, I'm not going much heavier with DB pressing; aggravates my niggle big time.

3. JM forward push-press, E-Z bar, 30° incline bench:

13x33

10x33

8x40

7x40

*Like a bench press but close grip and pushing forwards instead of straight up. Great for the delts btw, must do more of these as it works a treat.

4. Triceps pulldown, angle bar:

15x59

13x65

8x71

7x77

8x83

5x89

*All to failure.

5. Lat pulldown, underarm close grip:

10x50 - 2 sets

10x60 - 2 sets

6x70

6. DB hammer curls, alt.:

12x12's

12x14's

7. Kneeling b/o DB row, flat bench, alt.:

6x36,

6x40

8. E-Z preacher bench curl, low vertical pull:

10x28

7x38

4x45

5x45

6x45

4x50

4x50

*Massive pump in the biceps from these, so carried on until I'd had enough!

9. BB Forearm reverse curl:

12x15

6x25

*The 20kg bar was out so I had to jump straight the 25 which was too much tbf.

10. Ab crunch:

50x45

25x55

Normally I would end it here, but for some unexplained reason my pre-workout suddenly kicked in (after feeling out of sorts most of the session), so I added another couple of exercises:

11. DB preacher curl, alt:

6x20

6x22

4x24

12. Pec dec:

12x60

10x65

7x70

5x75

Time: 1hr. 55mins.

Feeling battered after that little lot but really pumped so all's well. When I get some sort of structure to these failure sets, a plan will come into place. Legs tomorrow.

Thanks for reading, always appreciated


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

^ Dunno what happened to the 'spacing' there. :confused1:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Floydy said:


> ^ Dunno what happened to the 'spacing' there. :confused1:


 The forum couldn't handle your volume


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

In buddy. Will be following. I did nights for many years buddy, know how you feel.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I like the alternating between narrow grip and wide grip bench, something I do often now... and interestingly I have more power with wide grip. Narrow grip can aggravate a shoulder niggle that seems to come and go ....

For shoulders I tend to do side lat raises / front DB raises, db shoulder press, and bent over rows to build/strengthen them. Bizarrely what I can't do is the military press, I fail at relatively light weights, same shoulder as with the above niggle goes numb and my arm collapses... believe it or not I suspect it's due to a childhood injury that has left the joint weak.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

UK2USA said:


> In buddy. Will be following. I did nights for many years buddy, know how you feel.


 Thanks bud  Yeah night work knackers up the body clock doesn't it? Just got to find that balance of sleep, training and fitting in other stuff really.

Do you have a journal at all?


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Greshie said:


> I like the alternating between narrow grip and wide grip bench, something I do often now... and interestingly I have more power with wide grip. Narrow grip can aggravate a shoulder niggle that seems to come and go ....
> 
> For shoulders I tend to do side lat raises / front DB raises, db shoulder press, and bent over rows to build/strengthen them. Bizarrely what I can't do is the military press, I fail at relatively light weights, same shoulder as with the above niggle goes numb and my arm collapses... believe it or not I suspect it's due to a childhood injury that has left the joint weak.


 I think it's the weight which is more spread out with the wide grip, and it's more effective for the shoulders and delts as well. Close grip is fantastic for the triceps. It's having that combination as opposed to doing standard push pressing all the time. Oddly, the DB presses affect me badly - perhaps a similar old shoulder niggle is to blame for me too. I've never liked those too much and if I do them I'll only go light.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Floydy said:


> Thanks bud  Yeah night work knackers up the body clock doesn't it? Just got to find that balance of sleep, training and fitting in other stuff really.
> 
> Do you have a journal?


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

UK2USA said:


> Floydy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks bud  Yeah night work knackers up the body clock doesn't it? Just got to find that balance of sleep, training and fitting in other stuff really.
> ...


 Um...your post didn't materialise there bud :mellow:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

No journal here mate, just getting back into it after a lay off due to cancer. I was given the all clear almost six months ago and started back living about 5 months ago. I lost 50 pounds, any muscle I did have, and all of my strength. When I started back I was using 10 pound dumbells. ...and they were friggin heavy  doing a lot better now and gaining size and strength, but believe me, nobody wants to see a skinny-fat 63 year old pumping iron  My goal is to be able to post pics exactly one year after the cancer......posting and boasting!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> No journal here mate, just getting back into it after a lay off due to cancer. I was given the all clear almost six months ago and started back living about 5 months ago. I lost 50 pounds, any muscle I did have, and all of my strength. When I started back I was using 10 pound dumbells. ...and they were friggin heavy  doing a lot better now and gaining size and strength, but believe me, nobody wants to see a skinny-fat 63 year old pumping iron  My goal is to be able to post pics exactly one year after the cancer......posting and boasting!


 You'll do great ... it will all come back, one thing we learn as we get older is the key to success is focus and discipline 

Actually I think it would make a brilliant journal


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Greshie said:


> You'll do great ... it will all come back, one thing we learn as we get older is the key to success is focus and discipline


 Had a flashback to secondary school there "Robert, you need to focus, now go to the principle for some discipline!"

They don't cane kids anymore do they? Shame.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

UK2USA said:


> No journal here mate, just getting back into it after a lay off due to cancer. I was given the all clear almost six months ago and started back living about 5 months ago. I lost 50 pounds, any muscle I did have, and all of my strength. When I started back I was using 10 pound dumbells. ...and they were friggin heavy  doing a lot better now and gaining size and strength, but believe me, nobody wants to see a skinny-fat 63 year old pumping iron  My goal is to be able to post pics exactly one year after the cancer......posting and boasting!


 Credit to you mate, a remarkable feat in itself beating that nasty disease. Whatever you do now, it's a bonus


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

My wife had a rare day off work today at very short notice i.e. at 10 a.m. this morning and wanted to go shopping for holiday clothes. There was a big breakfast waiting for me when I got up so I can't complain, but it did mean that my legs session, although still on the cards, was drastically cut short. And trying to do any efficient training an hour after eating a cooked breakfast is never gonna work. But I managed the bare minimum to tide me over until Wednesday when I'll do a proper legs session (with some chest work Tues). For what it's worth, here's today's effort with a very quick write-up&#8230;

*Sunday 22/5/16 - Legs:*





1. Incline press:

25x150 warm-up

8x200

8x250

8x300

8x350

12x350

8x350 deep'n'slow

33x200 ½-way high reps

2. Seated (horizontal) press:

10x200 - 4 sets

3. Extensions:

10x75

10x85

8x100 - 4 sets

That was it, no time for anything else.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

It's falling into place, I'm seeing a good combination of failure sets mixed with one or two conventional sets, depending on the exercise I'm doing. Still some fine tuning to carry out, but the foundations are built and so, hopefully will I be soon&#8230;

*Tuesday 24/5/16 - Chest+tri's:*





1. Smith (incline medley):

60° -

10x30 (w/u)

11x40

45° -

9x50

7x50

30° -

7x60

6x60

15° -

4x70

4x70

*Love this alternative to regular benching. The gradual decrease in inclines coupled with weights added works the shoulders down through the delts and subsequently ending with a good, heavy-ish chest blast to finish. All the while keeping the emphasis on the triceps. Well pumped.

2. DB press, 'flat end' push:

8x22's

8x24's

8x26's

*Forever a torturous exercise and really niggles the right shoulder, but I'm finding this 'flat end' pushing is better for eradicating that problem than straight forward 'hands inward' pressing. (There must be proper terminology for this, lol)

3. Chest press:

12x60

10x70

5x80

4. Triceps pulldown:

10x77

8x83

5x89

*Rocketing up the plates with these atm. I've ditched my usual 'backrest, bar in front' version for the more conventional machine and finding much more weight can be shifted.

5. Single DB push (flat bench, hands interlocked around inner top end):

28x50

21x50

17x50

*One of my favourite exercises, this was testing me today big time going for fail sets instead of the usual 10-15 high reppers. Forcing those triceps to work overtime.

6. Ab crunch:

50x45

25x50

15x55

10x60

*Different tactics today. Instead of the usual couple of sets, I did four with a total of 100 reps. Worked well and I'll stick to these from now on, perhaps adding weight each time.

Time 1hr. 5mins.

Still need to finalise these failure sets into something more structured but a very satisfactory afternoon none the less.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Floydy said:


> It's falling into place, I'm seeing a good combination of failure sets mixed with one or two conventional sets, depending on the exercise I'm doing. Still some fine tuning to carry out, but the foundations are built and so, hopefully will I be soon&#8230;
> 
> *Tuesday 24/5/16 - Chest+tri's:*
> 
> ...


 Though "incline medley" was an 80's 8 track you were listening to for a mo  and I'm not sure what a "flat end" push is, but good work bro.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

^ Ha! Thanks UK2USA  Lol, the incline 'medley', as I term it, is basically moving a bench under the Smith machine from a high 60 degree elevation gradually down to flat. The different settings are great for an all-over chest/shoulders workout.

Flat end push is my bad grammar for pushing the DBs upwards end to end, rather than inwards. Old age forgets the terminology again! :whistling:


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

I'll be doing my legs session Thursday now, instead of today as planned. Just too knackered! :mellow:


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Legs today and nothing untoward to report, so off we go&#8230;

*Thursday 26/5/16 - Legs:*





1. Incline press:

25x150 warm-up

15x200

15x250

15x300

12x350

8x350

2. Hack squat:

8x150

8x200

8x230

3. Extensions:

10x80

10x90

6x100 - 6 sets (slow, pause-hold at top)

4. Reverse leg curl, seated:

8x60

8x70

8x80

5x90

5. Lying prone leg curl:

12x25

12x32.5

8x40

4x47.5

*I haven't done these in a very long time as I seem to remember the arching of my back doesn't agree with it. See if I get any pain later on.

6. Seated horizontal press:

12x200 - 2 sets

7. Good girls:

20x50

20x60

8. Bad girls:

15x50

15x60

9. Seated 1/2 -way press:

50x150 high reps

25x200 high reps

*A killer!

10. Ab crunch:

50x45

25x50

15x55

10x60

Time 1hr. 5mins.

Dropped the volume considerably to provide a more refined, slower pace. The quads will hurt tonight.

My stepdaughter got married today officially. I say officially, as it was just the two of them with a couple of witnesses at the registry office, their main celebrations will be in Tenerife later this year when we'll all be present.

They are going out for a meal tonight but sadly I cannot get the time off work.

Thanks for reading as always.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I wonder if I dare ask but what on earth are good girls and bad girls ??


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Greshie said:


> I wonder if I dare ask but what on earth are good girls and bad girls ??












There you go, Greshie - for obvious reasons!

Abductor and adductor


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Yesterday was my usual afternoon out with a buddy and we went out early so the morning's planned session didn't happen. Settled in my local, it was great to see Hull FC go to the top of the Superleague, and to add to that, Hull City promoted to the Premiership next season. About time my long forlorn city had something to shout about. :beer:

Anyway I ended up consuming a rather splendiferous array of blonde, golden and ruby beerz, and then some. Quite predictably, this morning was bedridden but after a shower, protein shake and much slapping around the head I got my tired old bones to something approaching a state of manoeuverability and that iconic House of Iron saw my presence once more, although I largely ditched the failure sets today in favour of a more standard routine...

*Sunday 29/5/16 - Back+biceps:*

1. Lat pulldown, close underarm grip:
15x40 warm-up
10x50, 10x60, 10x70

2. Seated row, hammer bar:
12x53, 12x59, 12x65

3. Single arm DB row, kneeling, bench, alt:
6x36, 6x38, 6x40

4. Single arm low row, alt:
12x80, 12x90
8x100
6x110

5. Rope face pulls, standing:
8x25, 8x30
6x35
3x40

6. DB hammer curl, seated, alt:
6x14, 6x16, 6x18

7. DB concentration curl, alt:
6x20
4x22

8. E-Z curl, preacher bench, low vertical pull:
15x23
12x28
10x33
8x38
4x43
4x45.5

9. Forearm reverse curl, BB:
10x15
4x25
*The 20kg bar wasn't to be found and the 25 was a bit of a jump too far, hence the termination after four paltry reps.

10. Cables, double stack machine (upward pull):
6x30, 6x35, 6x40

11. High pull cables, biceps:
10x30, 10x35
8x40
*Above two exercises I haven't done in a long time. Must do more cable work. Biceps were rocketing up on these.

12. 10 press-ups.

13. Ab crunch:
50x45
25x50
15x55
10x60

Time 1hr. 35mins.

Not bad considering my state earlier on. Relaxing sunbed and sauna to finish.

Thanks for reading


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Floydy said:


> Yesterday was my usual afternoon out with a buddy and we went out early so the morning's planned session didn't happen. Settled in my local, it was great to see Hull FC go to the top of the Superleague, and to add to that, Hull City promoted to the Premiership next season. About time my long forlorn city had something to shout about. :beer:
> 
> Anyway I ended up consuming a rather splendiferous array of blonde, golden and ruby beerz, and then some. Quite predictably, this morning was bedridden but after a shower, protein shake and much slapping around the head I got my tired old bones to something approaching a state of manoeuverability and that iconic House of Iron saw my presence once more, although I largely ditched the failure sets today in favour of a more standard routine...
> 
> ...


 That's a lot of volume buddy, especially in a slightly weakened state . Good work.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

I didn't plan to train at all today as I thought we'd be going out, but Mrs. Floydysaurus had the opportunity for some Tesco overtime and it all comes in handy for the holiday so I decided on an additional legs session. 
I thought I'd concentrate mainly on the leg press, giving it a right good seeing to. Anything else I did was a bonus.

*Monday 30/5/16 - Legs:*

1. Incline press:
15x150
15x200
15x250
And some failure sets&#8230;
12x300
14x300
15x300
11x350
9x400
*At this stage I could have left it. The 400 is a lovely number to reach, and my previous best was 420. Deliberating wildly, I added an extra 10 to that and gave it my best shot&#8230;
*5x430 PB* :thumbup1: 
*As I pushed on that fifth rep I felt the top front of both my quads pump up as if in cramps, so I stopped. Pretty pleased with myself regardless of the forthcoming DOMS though.
20x150 fast reps (to loosen up)

2. Horizontal seated press:
25x160
15x200 to fail

3. Seated reverse leg curl:
6x70, 6x75, 6x80
4x85, 4x90
3x95

4. Extensions:
12x80
12x90
8x100
8x100

5. Good girls:
28x60
22x60
16x60
*Fail sets

Left out the hack squats today and forgot all about my mandatory ab crunches but never mind, I'll make up for it next time.

Thanks for reading


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Floydy said:


> I didn't plan to train at all today as I thought we'd be going out, but Mrs. Floydysaurus had the opportunity for some Tesco overtime and it all comes in handy for the holiday so I decided on an additional legs session.
> I thought I'd concentrate mainly on the leg press, giving it a right good seeing to. Anything else I did was a bonus.
> 
> *Monday 30/5/16 - Legs:*
> ...


 Congrats on the personal best! My legs are my weak point, a replacement knee and some injuries make it almost impossible to work them. I guess I will just have to look like the new generation of lifters - upper body only guys


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

UK2USA - Thanks mate, Bad news there with the knee though. You could always be a (very) mature 'bicep boy'


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

I woke up this afternoon feeling very lethargic and nearly sacked training off altogether but that would have put me too far behind on chest work, so I made an effort. Everything appeared to gbe going half-speed and felt heavy, even the light weights, but I still managed some averagely decent failure sets though it did all feel like a chore and not very enjoyable. Better than doing nowt&#8230;

*Wednesday 1/6/16 - Chest+tri's:*

1. BB incline press (warm-up):
20x25

2. DB press, 15° incline:
10x24's, 10x26's

3. Bench, wide-grip:
11x60
7x70
5x75

4. Bench, close grip:
15x50
12x50
11x50

5. Incline chest press:
8x60, 8x60, 8x60
5x60

6. Triceps pulldown:
12x59
12x65
10x71
6x77

7. 10 press-ups

8. Ab crunch:
50x45
25x50
15x55
10x60

I'll make up for my substandard effort at the weekend when I plan to do a full upper workout, no holds barred.

Thanks for reading as always


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Floydy said:


> I woke up this afternoon feeling very lethargic and nearly sacked training off altogether but that would have put me too far behind on chest work, so I made an effort. Everything appeared to gbe going half-speed and felt heavy, even the light weights, but I still managed some averagely decent failure sets though it did all feel like a chore and not very enjoyable. Better than doing nowt&#8230;
> 
> *Wednesday 1/6/16 - Chest+tri's:*
> 
> ...


 It's crazy, i knkw hiw you feel, some days the weights kick my ass and some days they seem light, lately I have been lifting more weight and i feel stronger, which I think is down to the D'bol, but prior to starting those I would have a day every now and then that I just felt weak.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

UK2USA - I think it's a very busy night at work that had a lot to do with it as well. It's manic there right now


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Floydy said:


> UK2USA - I think it's a very busy night at work that had a lot to do with it as well. It's manic there right now


 I hate it when life gets in the way of lifting  So glad I'm retired......now if I can just get the 2 and 4 year olds to cooperate


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

UK2USA said:


> I hate it when life gets in the way of lifting  So glad I'm retired......now if I can just get the 2 and 4 year olds to cooperate


 Are they the grandkids mate? Aren't they just fantastic? (when they're not playing up that is). 

A long way off retirement for me, but I'm hoping to go part-time when I'm 60, finances pending!


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Floydy said:


> Are they the grandkids mate? Aren't they just fantastic? (when they're not playing up that is).
> 
> A long way off retirement for me, but I'm hoping to go part-time when I'm 60, finances pending!


 They are my kids mate, remarried shortly before retirement to a much younger woman and decided to start again. My 40 year old son from my first marriage had two kids weeks apart from my two. It was fun him and me having kids at the same time though. Retirement for me was at 60, perfect time.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

UK2USA said:


> They are my kids mate, remarried shortly before retirement to a much younger woman and decided to start again. My 40 year old son from my first marriage had two kids weeks apart from my two. It was fun him and me having kids at the same time though. Retirement for me was at 60, perfect time.


 (Oops!) Fabulous stuff mate. 

 Never had natural kids of my own but married a lady who had two daughters, so I've had the daunting experience of being thrown in at the deep end by going through their teenage angst and hang-ups. :angry: The youngest (now 30) has two great little kids, 5 and 3, which are like the children I never had when they come around to visit us each week. I get more battered and bruised by them than any workout ever thrown at me!


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Floydy said:


> (Oops!) Fabulous stuff mate.
> 
> Never had natural kids of my own but married a lady who had two daughters, so I've had the daunting experience of being thrown in at the deep end by going through their teenage angst and hang-ups. :angry: The youngest (now 30) has two great little kids, 5 and 3, which are like the children I never had when they come around to visit us each week. I get more battered and bruised by them than any workout ever thrown at me!


 Love it!


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Bit late with this, but here's yesterday's workout:

*Saturday 4/6/16 - Upper body, various:*

1. Lat pulldown, underarm:
20x40 warm-up
12x60
11x60
11x60

2. Smith shoulder press, 60° bench:
11x40
7x50
5x55
4x60
*Shoulders still weak as gnat's p!ss. Hopefully they should improve with some isolated work on this in the near future.

3. E-Z curl, low vertical pull:
15x30
13x30
12x30
8x30
7x40
8x40
*Suddenly felt a huge pump on my left bicep on the first 40kg curl, so did an extra set.

4. Single DB raise, flat bench:
34x50
23x50
21x50
16x50

2 sets of 10 press-ups to finish.

Only short (50 minutes total), but worthwhile and effective.

Yesterday afternoon I had to paint a garden seat arbour with Ronseal. Bloody finicky and fiddly painting trellis isn't it? Ended up with a right bad back but slept it off and I'll be ready for a legs session today.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Quick write-up 'cos it's too nice to be sat indoors&#8230;

*Sunday 5/6/16 - Legs:*

1. Incline press:

15x150 warm-up

15x200

15x200

12x250

15x250

12x300

16x300

9x350

9x350

2. Seated press (high reps):

50x150

25x200

3. Hack squat:

12x150

7x200

4. Extensions:

16x80

14x90

6x100 - pause at top - 6x100

6x100 as above, 6x100

5. Seated reverse curl:

17x60

10x70

6x80

4x85

6. Good girls:

31x60

24x60

7. Bad girls:

28x50

18x60

8. Ab crunch:

50x45

25x50

15x55

10x60

9. 10 press-ups x2

Time: 1hr. 10mins.

All went very well. The failure sets need to be fine tuned in places as some of the weights were too easy, others not enough sets. Final version next week.

Thanks for reading as always


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

My two-day lay-off turned into just a day because I awoke this afternoon feeling absolutely vibrant for some reason. In the car, however, the temp gauge read 34° and I almost had second thoughts, but I carried on and to say I was sweating buckets by the end of today's session was an understatement. I was positively melting&#8230;.

*Tuesday 7/6/16 - Chest+tri's:*

1. Bench, wide grip:

20xbar warm-up

14x60

11x60

8x70

6x75

2. Bench, close-grip:

18x40

14x45

10x50

8x55

3. E-Z bar fwd push-press, bench (adapted from the "JW" Press"):

15° incline: 10x38

30° incline: 8x38

*Need an extra set of these and just use the 30° incline.

4. DB press:

8x24's

8x26's

*Strangely that old shoulder niggle only seems to reoccur on the DB press. Must keep going with these though as I'm certain they're putting some much needed form on my spindly shoulders at last!

5. Seated chest press:

16x60

10x70

8x80

6. Triceps extensions:

23x40

14x50

10x60

*Haven't done these in ages - you know the basic stack machine which every novice begins with - couldn't believe how much my strength has rocketed up the stack.

7. Triceps pulldown w/backrest (front pull):

11x35

8x40

6x45

5x50

8. Ab crunch:

50x45

25x50

15x55

10x60

Time: 1hr. 5mins.

Some of these weights were undoubtedly too light looking at the number of reps done, so they will be upped next time as I don't want to be turning these failure sets into high reps. It's supposed to be painful, not a walk in the park. Next time will be back+bi's, whenever that may be.

Thanks for reading fellas.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Floydy said:


> My two-day lay-off turned into just a day because I awoke this afternoon feeling absolutely vibrant for some reason. In the car, however, the temp gauge read 34° and I almost had second thoughts, but I carried on and to say I was sweating buckets by the end of today's session was an understatement. I was positively melting&#8230;.
> 
> *Tuesday 7/6/16 - Chest+tri's:*
> 
> ...


 Getting stronger buddy, keep pushing


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

UK2USA said:


> Getting stronger buddy, keep pushing


 Cheers buddy, keeping the flag flying for the oldies on here.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Can't believe it was Tuesday since I last went to the gym, what with one thing or another going on. Painting, shopping, generally being lazy in the sun. Better late than never though and today's session made up for the missing days.

Weight adjustments have taken place by upping quite a few exercises from last time and this will happen every session. Means I'm getting stronger and that is of course, pleasing.

*Saturday 11/6/16 - Back+biceps:*

1. Seated row, hammer bar:

20x35 warm-up

14x47

12x59

7x71

2. Smith incline bench:

60° - 10x40, 8x45

30° - 11x50, 8x55

15° - 8x60, 6x65

Flat - 5x70, 4x75

3. Single arm DB row, kneeling, alt:

6x32

6x36

6x40

4. Lat pulldown, underarm close grip:

12x50

10x60

8x70

5. Single arm low row, alt:

8x80

8x90

8x100

6. DB hammer curl, seated, alt:

6x14

6x16

7. DB concentration curl, seated, alt:

6x18

6x20

6x22

8. E-Z curl, preacher bench, low vertical pull:

14x28 - 2 sets

8x38

7x43

6x43

9. High pull cables:

10x25

10x30

6x35

10. Rope face pulls:

10x25

9x25

7x25

11. BB forearm reverse curl:

12x15 - 2 sets

8x20 - 2 sets

12. Press-ups:

2x10

13. Arm curl stack machine, alt:

10x30

8x35

5x40

14. Single DB push, flat bench (hands interlocked around inner end plate):

32x50

27x50

20x50

16x50

15. Ab crunch:
50x45
25x50
15x55
10x60

Time: 2hr. 5mins.

Mega session, mega pumped too. Both biceps and triceps fried and ballooned big-style.

The gym was rammed today so I had to make a few changes although in the end I think I managed to fit everything in, albeit in a different order to what I'd have liked. Mostly failure sets with some standard reps as well and you'll notice a couple of chest/delt exercises in there too (Smith, DB raise). More weight will be added next time.

Too much is never enough for ol' Floydy y'know. Legs tomorrow.

Thanks for reading fellas.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

sometimes it's good to have a little time off, gives our bodies time to rest and recharge, and our muscles grow outside the gym not in it (if you get what I mean), though having said all that I always find the first session after a break tough going.....


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Greshie said:


> sometimes it's good to have a little time off, gives our bodies time to rest and recharge, and our muscles grow outside the gym not in it (if you get what I mean), though having said all that I always find the first session after a break tough going.....


 Very true. And if we had more sense sometimes to take it easy on our return rather than try to make up for lost time by doing too much, we wouldn't be in so much pain a couple of days later. We never learn do we?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Floydy said:


> Very true. And if we had more sense sometimes to take it easy on our return rather than try to make up for lost time by doing too much, we wouldn't be in so much pain a couple of days later. We never learn do we?


 Nope!


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Today I found myself trying to fit in so many things to do which I've been putting off. I was dead set on doing my session though as tomorrow I need to visit my mum who has fallen and broken her wrist. Whether or not she will still be in hospital or back at the care home, I won't know until tomorrow, so everything is on hold right now. My sister will keep me informed.

Because of this being on my mind, I cut my session short as I couldn't concentrate. It wasn't too bad a workout but I'll need to fit in an extra session (if time permits) during the week for a proper leg incline press if at all possible as it was constantly in use.

For what it's worth, here's today's effort&#8230;

*Sunday 12/6/16 - Legs:*

1. Hack squat:

12x100

10x15

10x200

2. Extensions:

15x80

11x90

9x100

8x100

3. Seated reverse curl:

12x60

*No point doing these without prior incline presses, the power just wasn't there.

4. Good girls:

28x60

22x60

5. Bad girls:

24x50

18x60

Finally managed to get on the incline, but it was too late in my routine and I lost all interest&#8230;

6. Incline press:

25x200

18x200

7. Ab crunch:
50x45
25x50
15x55
10x60

Time: 45mins.

So not a very good session today due to other things. I'll make up for it.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hope your Mum recovers quickly ..... anxious time for you...


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Floydy said:


> Today I found myself trying to fit in so many things to do which I've been putting off. I was dead set on doing my session though as tomorrow I need to visit my mum who has fallen and broken her wrist. Whether or not she will still be in hospital or back at the care home, I won't know until tomorrow, so everything is on hold right now. My sister will keep me informed.
> 
> Because of this being on my mind, I cut my session short as I couldn't concentrate. It wasn't too bad a workout but I'll need to fit in an extra session (if time permits) during the week for a proper leg incline press if at all possible as it was constantly in use.
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear about your Mum mate, hope she mends quickly. My dad just turned 92 and had a fall recently, fortunately he didn't break anything but bruised himself up pretty bad. The good thing is his wife is quite a bit younger than him and he is in good hands. Keep your head up buddy.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks guys, appreciated 

Apparently my mother was pushing the tea trolley at the care home and fell over somehow. They are fixing her arm in a pot today and will be fine and back at the care home Tuesday, when I'll visit her.

Dementia causes all sorts of problems and the positive side to all this is that she won't remember anything, although that isn't really good at all. A horrible disease.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Floydy said:


> Thanks guys, appreciated
> 
> Apparently my mother was pushing the tea trolley at the care home and fell over somehow. They are fixing her arm in a pot today and will be fine and back at the care home Tuesday, when I'll visit her.
> 
> Dementia causes all sorts of problems and the positive side to all this is that she won't remember anything, although that isn't really good at all. A horrible disease.


 It's a very sad disease, I have always believed that our memories are our real most treasured gift, not money and belongings, but images of the precious times, to lose those is traggic IMO.

You're up early mate?


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

UK2USA said:


> It's a very sad disease, I have always believed that our memories are our real most treasured gift, not money and belongings, but images of the precious times, to lose those is traggic IMO.
> 
> You're up early mate?


 We just gotta look after them now as much as we can like they did when we were brought up. Take our turn I guess.

At work mate. I work nights so it's Sun-Thurs 10pm-6am for my sins. Someday I'll get back onto days, but they extra shift pay comes in handy paying off debts.

I'm guessing you're up and about as you're a few hours in front?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Floydy said:


> We just gotta look after them now as much as we can like they did when we were brought up. Take our turn I guess.
> 
> At work mate. I work nights so it's Sun-Thurs 10pm-6am for my sins. Someday I'll get back onto days, but they extra shift pay comes in handy paying off debts.
> 
> I'm guessing you're up and about as you're a few hours in front?


 Five hours behind. Bedtime for me real soon, I need more than my share of beauty rest


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Straight on with it then&#8230;

*Monday 13/6/16 - Chest+tri's:*

1. Bench, wide grip:
25xbar warm-up
12x60
12x60
8x70
8x70

2. Bench, close grip:
12x50
10x50
8x60
8x60

3. E-Z bar forward press on 30° incline bench:
16x38
16x38
*A sort-of 'diagonal' press forwards. Marmalises the triceps. Need to add weight next time though, 16 reps are too many, a waste of valuable energy.

4. DB press, 15° incline:
6x26
6x28
*Ill never get fully used to these relatively standard exercises with my dicky shoulder. How you guys push 40-50+ DBs is beyond me.

5. Incline chest press:
10x70
8x75
6x80

6. Triceps extensions:
12x50
12x55
12x60

Others:
- Any extra exercises I decide to do as a 'top-up'.

7. BB, Forearm reverse curl:
12x15
10x20

8. E-Z curl, preacher, low pull:
10x38
10x38
8x38

7. Ab crunch:
25x50
15x55
10x60
10x65
*Changed the structure of these. Less high reps, more weight, slower.

Time: 1 hour.

All went well for a Monday which I did today as tomorrow I'll be out making errands and visits.

I mentioned in On The Flop's journal (over at MT) that I like his 5-rep routines, so I'm looking at maybe alternating these fail/drop sets I do with some of those every other week. Just a matter of sorting out suitable exercises. Keep you posted.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Quadwheel megasesh today. Definitely made up for last weekend's aborted attempt&#8230;

*Thursday 16/6/16 - Legs:*

1. Incline press:

20x150 warm-up

20x200

15x250

12x300

12x300

8x350

8x350

20x200 slow glute tighteners

2. Hack squat:

10x150

10x170

8x200

6x230 Reps PB :thumb

4x250 PB :thumb

*I know I know I know&#8230;I said I wasn't bothered about PBs anymore, but the carrot was dangling and I felt on terrific form so why the Hell not I say.

When the mood takes me, I can do these babies. Just kept on rocketing through those weights on the hack today, quads on fire but thirsty for more and more. Very happy with the 250, and going deep at it to, but I feel I could have gone on much further.

3. Horizontal seated press:

25x150

25x200

*Lovely quick-fire high reps to seal in those hack and incline wheelbusters.

4. Seated reverse curl:

10x70

10x75

6x80

5x85

5. Extensions:

12x90

10x100

10x100

10x100

10x100

8x100

*Honestly I have absolutely no earthly idea where my leg strength came from today; inner lower quad bits were veined and throbbed beyond belief. Starting these on the 90kg was a gamble but I found it no problem and only ended the sets as it was all getting rather tedious. Easy peasy!

6. Good girls:

32x60

18x60

*Inner quads mammothed by these. Just wish the machine was more than the piffling 60kgs.

7. Bad girls:

15x60

15x60

Others:





- Any extra exercises I decide to do as a 'top-up'.

8. E-Z curl, preacher, low pull:

10x33

10x33

*Gotta keep the guns on form.

9. BB, Forearm reverse curl:

10x20

10x20

10. Ab crunch:
25x50

15x55

10x60

10x65

*Loving these heavier sets, if "loving" is an apt word for 'torture'.

Time: 1hr. 5mins.

It happens far less frequently these days but on those scant occasions when I least expect it, a totally monster rock'n'roll session appears out of the blue. Just waiting for the inevitable DOMS now, but what the fvck, it was worth it.
Full upper body annihilation on for Saturday.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Well it looks like my full upper body session will be tomorrow now. been busy painting and assembling this all day:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Floydy said:


> Well it looks like my full upper body session will be tomorrow now. been busy painting and assembling this all day:
> 
> View attachment 128927


 You've just reminded me I need to clean and stain the decking in my garden..................................... 

Frankly I can think of better things to do !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Only just noticed this, Floydy. I'm in!


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Only just noticed this, Floydy. I'm in!


 I move in stealth mode bud. Welcome aboard! :thumbup1:


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

The projected full upper sesh never happened due to the DIY yesterday and Father's Day stuff today (i.e. taking it easy).
Just been writing out a programme which will be starting tomorrow. Still keeping the failure/drop sets but now that I have my weights figured out I'll be adapting these to 5-rep sets to how how it goes. So it will be as many sets of five until I can't do any more on a given weight, then a fail set to finish. Beginning this with chest+tri's Monday.

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

5x5's today. The envisaged failure sets were not to be as somehow the weights were still too low and I ended up having to stop at five sets max, otherwise I'd have gone on forever. But it was all good practice and next week these weights will increase considerably. Annoying trying to get it right, but on the other hand I'm stronger than I thought!...

*Monday 20/6/16 - Chest+tri's:*

1. Smith inclines:

60° bench:

20x20 warm-up

5x40 - 5 sets

30° bench:

5x50 - 5 sets

15° bench:

5x60 - 5 sets

Flat:

5x70 - 5 sets

*Far too light, everything. 20 sets in total there which was far too many. I really need to analyse all this for next week.

2. E-Z bar fwd push, 30° bench:

5x38 - 5 sets

*Love these diagonal pushes. Great for the shoulders and delts.

3. DB press, 15° incline:

5x24's - 5 sets

4. DB Flys:

5x14's - 5 sets

*Haven't done flys for yonks because it aggravates my shoulder. Not so bad today, upping DBs to 16's next time.

5. Chest press, seated stack version:

5x90 - 5 sets

6. Triceps pulldown, backrest:

5x40 - 5 sets

Others:





7. BB, Forearm reverse curl:

5x20 - 5 sets

10. Ab crunch:
25x50

15x55

10x60

10x65

Time: 1hr. 15mins.

So well on form and surprising myself with my strength right now, amendments will take place to the programme.

Same format for legs next session.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Greshie, Dirk, UK2USA.

Thanks for supporting my journal guys. I re-joined MT basically to catch up with some old buddies but after posting in the General section a few times looking for sensible conversation and receiving nothing more than immature abuse from a bunch of idiots, I find I cannot remain at UK-M.

If anyone's interested, I keep my journal at my regular (more mature) forum MuscleTalk, where the chat is between adults and the moderators do their job properly.

Take care in all you do, enjoy your training and more importantly keep healthy, fit and well.

Rgds,

Loz.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi.

Back in again after a two-year break. Nice to see some old faces still here to catch up with too. 

I'll post a few of my recent workouts asap.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Floydy said:


> Hi.
> 
> Back in again after a two-year break. Nice to see some old faces still here to catch up with too.
> 
> I'll post a few of my recent workouts asap.


 Welcome back

what do you mean by " good girls " " bad girls "

x


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Welcome back
> 
> what do you mean by " good girls " " bad girls "
> 
> x


 Thanks Anna 

A rather rude terminology, but they are the abductor and adductor machines...


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

As promised, the next few posts will show a few of my recent training sessions from the past two weeks bringing me up to date:

*Wednesday 29/8/18: Full body strength session.*

Eight days since I last ventured into the House of Iron due to the after effects of a weekend over stuffed with indulgence and I paid the price. I felt totally out of condition. But with a rather different type of training for me being put on hold for a week I was itching to give it a try.

I selected six of my usual exercises but stuck rigidly to a light/medium/heavy set structure with reps to suit each exercise. In other words, more sets than usual but with fewer reps and increasing weight. 8 sets per exercise. Enough waffling, you'll get the idea&#8230;.

(All weights in kgs)

DB bench press:
Light, 2 sets: 10x22's
Med, 3 sets: 5x28's
High, 4 sets: 3x36's

Shoulder press:
Light, 2 sets: 10x40
Med, 3 sets: 5x60
High, 4 sets: 3x80

Leg incline press:
Light, 2 sets: 20x150
Med, 3 sets: 15x200
High, 4 sets: 10x250

Seated ham curls:
Light, 2 sets: 10x40
Med, 3 sets: 5x60
High, 4 sets: 3x70

E-Z preacher curl, low pull, c/g:
Light, 2 sets: 10x28
Med, 3 sets: 5x38
High, 4 sets: 3x48

Tricep extensions:
Light, 2 sets: 15x40
Med, 3 sets: 8x60
High, 4 sets: 5x80

1hr. 20mins.

This was very tough work after not training for over a week but the weights I had set myself I made sure I completed. Some exercises were easy-ish, others heavy. I will insert some of this type of exercise into my regular programme, but not as a full session anymore.
To be honest though, this kind of training is not my cup of tea really; I'm no powerlifter, even with weights relatively meagre compared to most guys in here but at my age I do have my fitness and that's my prerogative - to be going for strength all the time at my time of life is unrealistic and pointless. But enough strength to maintain my physical appearance and health is certainly welcome.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

*Thursday 30/8/18:*

An unplanned workout today saw me battling fatigue somewhat, so I managed what I could and cut it short. All adds up though.

(All weights in kgs)

Smith shoulder press:
8x40, 8x40, 8x45, 5x50

Smith flat bench press:
12x50, 12x50, 6x70

Chest press:
10x80, 10x80, 10x80
*With these, I adjusted the position of the seat - low, medium, high. This ensured all areas of the chest were worked.

Fly delt dec:
12x95, 12x95, 12x95
*Reallu performing well with this piece of kit, my delts powering up over the past few weeks. As with the chest press, the seat was moved to affect the full deltoid and inner shoulder areas.

Sled leg press:
25x150, 20x180, 20x200
*An interim quads workout to keep me going until Sunday's full legs session.

40 mins.

A very short but quite effective workout. Tomorrow I plan use my big Friday session to really attack the arms in a full-on intensive workout isolating the biceps and triceps, basically just to see how much strength and size I can still build and keep hold of.
Why? Because it's what we do in this game, innit lol?


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

*Friday 31/8/18:*

After deciding that I'd had enough of pummelling my chest and legs this week, I thought a quick 'build-up' effort on the arms was in order, just to keep my form up to scratch. I didn't envisage doing dead on 90 minutes at them resulting in some pretty effective results at the end of it all.
I ended up doing fourteen exercises and tried to mix things up so that biceps and triceps had at least some rest in between the thrashing.

(All weights in kgs)

Tricep extensions (version 1):
25x30, 20x35 (triceps warm-ups)

Machine arm curls, both arms:
20x25, 20x30 (biceps warm-ups)

Lat pulldown, underarm, c/g:
15x40, 15x50, 15x60
*After each set I held the weight down for 5 seconds taking the strain.

DB concentration curl, alt.:
6x14, 6x14, 6x14
*No rest between sets; quick crossover.

Barbell curl, seated (with backrest):
8x30, 8x30, 8x30
*Held bar at shoulder for a few seconds before lowering on each set.

Single-arm low row, alt.:
8x80, 8x80, 8x80
*No rest between sets.

Tricep extensions (version 2):
10x40, 10x40, 10x40, 10x40, 10x40
*Without dropping the weight at all throughout the five sets but pushing down before recommencing each set, this was excrutiatingly painful; the lactic acid filling the back of my arms as if they were on fire.

E-Z preacher curl, c/g:
10x38, 10x38, 10x38
15x23, 15x23 high reps
*My favourite exercise of everything I do at the gym, I don't know why. I think I just have god movement in my arms and the biceps have always been one of my best muscle groups for development. Nothing too strenuous today though, curtailing the weight at only 38kgs despite the temptation to go much heavier - still too many exercises left to carry out.

Tricep pulldowns:
10x30, 10x30, 10x30
*No rest between sets.

Single DB press (flat bench, hands interlocked under top inner end of DB, pushing up) "The Floydy Press"!:
30x50, 25x50, 20x50, 15x50, 10x50
*100 reps in total. Nice and steady pressing. A great exercise that works the chest, shoulders and delts as well as hardening the top of the outer tricep muscles very well.

Barbell forearm reverse curl:
10x15, 10x15, 10x15

Bicep cable curls, low pull, alt.:
10x12, 10x12, 10x12 
*Never been too keen on cables of any shape or form. The grips just don't seem to fit right and my elbows get in the way. No sweat, plenty of other work to be getting on with instead.

Tricep extensions (version 3):
33x40, 20x50, 15x60, 11x70
25x25 high reps
*Each set increasing in weight and performing as many reps until absolute failure.

Rope pull-ups:
20x10, 15x15, 10x20
*Not used the rope for a while. Pretty effective for the inner biceps especially.

Tricep pushdowns, v-bar:
50x15 high reps

Bicep stack curls:
32x10 high reps (to failure)

1hr. 30mins.

At the end of all of this my arms were not only looking fit to burst and massively pumped up, but heavy as hell too. Showering was not an easy task.
Rang Mrs. Floydysaurus and suggested a bite to eat. I satisfied my ravaging hunger by ordering a whopping 16oz rump steak with all the trimmings and a quadruple of real ales.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

*Tuesday 4/9/18: Legs.*

After just four hours sleep I awoke this morning feeling very jaded and tried to go back to sleep. Instead I had a big chicken wrap, a coffee and went on the net for a couple of hours instead like some teenage girl. No matter, I still made the gym though my proposed combined legs with 'other stuff' didn't happen - by the time I'd trained my legs (in a relatively successful fashion) I'd had enough. I'll catch up tomorrow with some, er, 'other stuff'.

(All weights in kgs)

Incline press:
Light: 20x150, 20x150
Mid: 15x200, 15x200, 15x200
Heavy: 10x250, 10x250, 10x250
Ultra: 6x300, 6x300, 6x300
*Despite my fatigue I carried these sets out very satisfactorily, upping the weights and not dropping the stack between sets. Quads and hams feeling really pumped up and like jelly afterwards.

Seated ham curls:
10x40, 10x50, 10x60, 10x70

Extensions:
50x30, 50x30
*Not discarding the extensions entirely because my knees do benefit from some light exercise on this machine, I stuck at high reps on a very low weight.

Sled press:
25x150, 25x150

Ab crunch:
50x30, 50x30

40 mins.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

*Wednesday 5/9/18: Push (of sorts).*

Ran out of time again today as Mrs. Floydy wanted stuff digging out for a car boot sale she's doing tomorrow, so I was clock watching all the time. The very basics only:

(All weights in kgs)

DB bench press:
6x30's
*Somehow I've picked up some niggles in both my elbows which causes some pain when I'm pressing. I only summise that it was the sudden heavy weights session I was doing last week that caused it. So with this exercise ceasing to be, and obviously no shoulder pressing my session wasn't really going anyplace spectacular. Did a few more bits and bobs and buggered off.

Smith press, 60°:
6x40, 6x40, 6x40
*This was easier because of the angle at which I was pushing, but still not a very pristine effort.

Decline bench, -15°:
10x50, 10x60, 10x70

Bench press, c/g:
20x40, 20x40

Fly delt dec:
15x95, 15x95, 15x95, 15x95
*Much better but then the elbows weren't affected too much as the delts and biceps were doing all the work.

30 mins.

Next session is undecided as yet.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

*Saturday 8/9/18: Full upper body.*

This was more like it, my weekend session taking to the limits of my endurance with a full-on two-hour explosive and brutal workout. One of the best I've done recently in fact.

My usual mixture of free weights and machines with some really heavy work alternating between push and pull exercises. I did have plans to include the legs too but I'll do those tomorrow when I'm feeling much fresher.

(All weights in kgs)

Lat pulldown, wide grip:
12x40, 12x50, 10x60

DB bench press:
8x30's, 8x30's
*Still got some niggling in both elbows which is hindering my advancement in weight with this exercise, but no worries.

Machine curls, both arms together:
10x35, 10x40, 10x45, 10x50
*Heavier than I would normally go on this machine. In fact I usually stall at 35kgs. The biceps were on great form today.

Shoulder press:
10x40, 10x60, 5x80
*Again, some bother with my elbows.

Seated row:
10x53, 10x59, 10x65

Decline bench, -15° angle:
15x50, 15x60, 8x70
25x40 c/g
*Really hits the lower chest, especially with the high rep set of close grip presses.
I'm loving this exercise, except for the rush of blood to my head when I sit back up again lol. Note to self: Must do that more slowly lol!

High-pull bicep cable pulls:
12x25, 12x30, 25x15
*Didn't go very heavy on this today, preferring to really flex the biceps as I pulled the cables towards my shoulders for maximum peak. A couple of students actually stopped doing their tricep pulldowns next to me to watch and despite that being a little off-putting, I was pleased when they enquired _"How did you get guns like that?"_ I always tell them I've been at it a long time, lol. I must have been doing something right all these years.

DB concentration curl, alt.:
6x16, 6x16
12x12
*The final set of 12 each arm were done with a 2-second "flex pause" at the top of the movement following 8, 10 and 12 rep points. This really made the biceps firm up.

Barbell forearm reverse curl:
8x20, 8x20

Bicep cable pull-up curls, alt.:
10x10, 10x10, 10x10, 10x10, 6x15
*Really tensing up the arms as I curled on the final few reps of each set with these.

Fly dec (delts setting):
15x95, 15x95, 15x95
25x80 high reps (bicep setting).
*Seat altered for each set - standard, low, high. This works all the areas of the delts and part of the inner shoulders. The final biceps set was done more like a pec dec but with arms outstretched, pulling inwards.

Single DB press "The Floydy Press":
40x50, 30x50, 20x50, 10x50 = 100 reps.
*It's been a helluva long time since I managed a full forty reps with the 50kg dumbbell on a set of these. Just goes to show that "total arms" session I did last week has really paid off. A hundred reps completed over four sets.

Barbell curl, seated bench 60°:
12x35, 12x35, 12x35
*A bit of a gamble today to up the barbell by 5kgs from my normal 30kg bar but the reps went up well. Really straining with the last set though and holding the weight at the top once more to solidify the muscles.

E-Z preacher curl, c/g:
10x38, 8x48
20x18
*Usually my favourite exercise but by now my arms had pretty well had it so I rounded things off with that high reps set.

Tricep extensions:
20x40, 50x25

_With my programme now completed I looked at the clock but noticed I was about four minutes of the two-hour mark, so I added another exercise. Normally I'd do ab crunches, but they will continue tomorrow in a different higher rep set-up._

Rope pulldowns:
100x10 high reps
*A killer for the triceps, but oh boy were they bursting out!

2 hours.

Really enjoyed that although it tested my full energy levels of which were totally shot by the end.

As I mentioned I'll be doing a legs workout tomorrow and then I have a three-week routine split into nine precise sessions which will take me to my next holiday at the end of this month.

Oh by the way, I have just finished my tub of "Osta Rage" capsules, taking two per day regularly since the end of July. I have seen some good improvements especially on my arms, which are much fuller-looking with some heavy muscle density - the biceps are actually _staying _pumped for much longer after my session. Also I think my chest has filled out too. I don't believe I'm much stronger overall but that's difficult to judge as I'm not really going for strength training that much.
One thing I am sure of though is that I have far more energy at work than I used to have and that's a Godsend to be honest - once I got the timing right on taking the dose, that is.
My weight has stayed around the same at 16.5 stones throughout but I know that's because I've added muscle but kept my weight down - though all that is also to do with my improved diet too, mainly what I eat at work. I'll now wait until my body adjusts itself before beginning another course perhaps at the end of October. Incidentally, I'm still intrigued by MK-677 and might give them a whirl next time instead.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

*Sunday 9/9/18: Legs.*

A very short write-up for my legs workout today, not a lot of time to do too much but the thought was there.

(All weights in kgs)

Sled leg press:
50x100, 40x120, 30x150, 20x200
50x100

Seated ham curls:
10x40, 10x50, 10x60, 10x70
50x30

Incline press:
50x150

Extensions:
50x30

Adductor:
25x60

From next time and the following three weeks I'll be combining some leg work into my usual routines. This will give me more scope to concentrate on a full body session, rather than having to leave a day free for legs. So, in effect my "holiday preparation training" begins on Tuesday.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

*Tuesday 11/9/18: Full body; Light.*

The beginning of my three-week holiday prep training started today. Fitness not power is the name of the game for my hol's and keeping the belly tucked in. Nothing too strenuous for this early week session though. More reps-based than thrashing the heavy weights.

(All weights in kgs)

DB bench press:
6x32's, 10x26's, 10x26's, 10x26's
*Still got some niggle going on in my elbows, and right shoulder now as well. Hence the weight drop after the first set.

Shoulder press:
10x50, 8x60, 8x70
25x30

Chest press:
10x90, 10x90, 10x90
25x40

Pec dec:
10x60, 10x60, 10x60
25x40

_*On the chest press and pec dec exercises I altered the seat height for each set working the different areas of the chest._

Seated ham curls:
15x40, 15x50, 12x60, 6x70
100x30
*Damn! A hundred high reps made the back of my quads burn like an inferno! Love that feeling!

Sled leg press:
50x120, 50x100, 50x90

Adductor:
25x60

Abductor:
25x60

Ab crunch:
50x35, 30x30

Tricep extensions:
50x30, 50x30
*Bursting out the backs of my arms big-style on these fast reps!

1 hour.

Next week's respective session will see these same exercises but with minor adjustments. Looking at more sets with lighter weights, leaving the heavier work for weekend training.

I'll be busy the rest of the week, so my next session will be Friday. Due to missing a session I shall be combining it with Friday's megablast to culminate in a unearthly megathrash!

Thanks for reading all - that concludes my last few writes.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Floydy said:


> Thanks Anna
> 
> A rather rude terminology, but they are the abductor and adductor machines...


 Haha makes sense , thank you

x


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Haha makes sense , thank you
> 
> x


 My pleasure


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

*Sunday 16/9/18: Full body (catch-up).*

With one thing or another, including some much needed social life yesterday, I ended up with two sessions to fit in or otherwise I'd be lagging seriously behind with my current plans. Because all this work would result in something approaching a near-suicidal mission I altered things slightly from a workout which was going to go quite heavy over many sets, to three sets at a fixed weight. This was still tough going enough as I fitted in 20 exercises in total and sweat out plenty of residue blonde ale. At least it eased my mind to bring my programme up to date.

(All weights in kgs)

Lat pulldown, wide grip:

12x40 x3 sets

Lat pulldown, hammer bar:

12x40 x3

Seated row:

10x53 x3

DB bench press:

8x30's x3

Smith shoulder press:

6x45 x3

Smith flat bench press:

6x60 x3

Decline bench:

10x60 x3

Low row, single-arm, alt:

12x80 x3

Fly delt dec:

15x95 x3 (differing seat heights)

DB concentration curl, alt.:

6x16 x3

BB forearm reverse curl:

10x15 x3

BB curl, seated:

8x35 x3

E-Z preacher curl, c/g:

10x38 x3

Hi-pull bicep cable curls:

10x25 x3

Incline leg press:

15x200 x3

Sled leg press:

20x150 x3

Ab crunch:

25x30 x3

Leg extensions:

20x40 x3

Tricep extensions:

12x40 x3

Machine arm curls, both:

10x35 x3

1hr. 40mins.

Next week sees me continue my 3-week pre-holiday routine beginning with a light workout on Tuesday.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Frank bull (Dec 20, 2016)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Oh look what's crawled out the woodwork again. Wonder how long before you scuttle off this time?
> 
> https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/has-anyone-seen-floydy-on-mt-lolololol.25890/page-2
> 
> That link is worth a look. Hilarious.


 This bloke is hilarious mate


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Why aren't you resting niggles before they get worse and why aren't you squatting and deadlifting?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Why aren't you resting niggles before they get worse and why aren't you squatting and deadlifting?


 i wouldnt worry too much mate, he doesnt even lift, just hangs out on bodybuilding forums and pretends to so he can try and bang dudes on the sly, been doing it for years.



Frank bull said:


> This bloke is hilarious mate


 fancy a bum ?


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

*Wednesday 19/9/18: *_Mid-week session_.

I really had to get some motivation from somewhere when I awoke this afternoon to even contemplate visiting the gym but when I got started and into my stride there was no stopping me. Somehow I acquired some boundless energy from God knows where and that was it, off I went with a better than usual workout for my mid-week blast which easily surpassed my typical one hour limit.

(All weights in kgs)

DB bench press:

12x24's, 8x30's, 6x34's

Shoulder press:

10x50, 5x70, 5x85, 3x95

25x40

_*My shoulder and elbow niggles having subsided, the above two exercises went very smooth indeed. Particularly pleased with the 95kg shoulder presses but then adding just two tiny baby 2.5kg weights to make it 100&#8230;it wouldn't shift! Weird._

Chest press (free weights version):

10x70, 10x70, 10x70

16x40

_*Adjusting the seat to standard/low/high settings for each set this worked all areas of my chest, as I did with the next exercise:_

Pec dec:

15x50, 15x50, 15x50

25x40

DB 'Pinwheel' bicep curls, alt.:

10x14, 10x14, 10x14

_*Ox mentioned these in one of his recent sessions; thought I'd give them a go and by Jesus! they seriously work the outer biceps well. Cheers Dave_



DB bicep curls, alt. (across chest to opposite shoulder):

6x14, 6x14, 6x14

_*Not a planned exercises but with the pinwheels going so well I thought I'd capitalise on the bicep work and do some cross-chest curls too for an all-round guns pump. No rest between sets on these._



E-Z preacher curls, low pull, c/g:

10x38, 10x38

5x50.25

25x18

_*This was excellent. Originally I planned to do three sets at 38 and move on but the temptation of heavy lifting still rears its ugly head on occasion and I wellied it to post-50kg for another set. And for good measure a very quick set of light high reps too._

Seated row:

10x53, 10x59, 10x65

25x35

_*I don't do nearly enough back work but these went very well indeed, exceeding my usual pulling weight. (Got to bear in mind the back muscles looking rocked up when I'm climbing out of the swimming pool in a couple of weeks' time lol)._



Tricep extensions:

30x40, 10x50, 10x60

50x25

_*With the final set of high reps this was incredibly tough, so I had to lean forward pushing straight down as if I was doing cables. The triceps were pumped up phenomenally after that little lot!_

Sled leg press:

60x150

60x120

60x80

*These were unfeasibly hard work maintaining the stamina for all those reps in one go - and three times at that too! I managed it of course but I almost collapsed in a heap when I climbed off the machine as my legs turned into jelly. I'll be walking around the warehouse tonight for eight hours&#8230;somehow I'll have to manage that too!

1hr. 20mins.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

Following eagerly


----------



## Frank bull (Dec 20, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> i wouldnt worry too much mate, he doesnt even lift, just hangs out on bodybuilding forums and pretends to so he can try and bang dudes on the sly, been doing it for years.
> 
> fancy a bum ?


 Am I the giver ?


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi.

I arrived back from Tenerife in the early hours of Saturday morning and immediately started to devise a new "Winter" programme.

I have returned suntanned and still in pretty good nick muscle-wise having been using the meagre multi-gym at the resort a few times and swimming to boot, but I took advantage of the all-inclusive food and drink and I'm somewhat fattened up, which I will need to lose pronto.

So to my new routine which will include a new full cardio routine to a revised 4-day programme in an effort to regain my normal weight that I want to trim down to a helthy and buff goal of 16 stones by Christmas if possible. That should see the weight coming off my belly mainly but I still intend to keep some strength work going too, along with a separate legs session and the return of high reps to keep the stamina levels up.

This is what I'm proposing to do from tomorrow:

Tuesday: Light-moderate; 60 mins.
Thursday: Heavy; 75 mins.
Friday: High reps + Cardio; 90 mins.
Sunday: Legs; 40 mins.

As you can see this shouldn't affect my enjoyment of training but the extra light work, higher reps and cardio should see my fitness increase hopefully without affecting the muscle too much as I'll still be doing my bodybuilding work on a Thursday which is one day earlier than before to make way for the cardio machines on Fridays. My 'legs day' will remain unchanged for Sundays.



But I haven't slacked over the weekend either. Here are yesterday's and today's efforts:



*Sunday 7/10/18: *Just Arms.

Back with my first training session since before I went on holiday, and it was simply a matter of toning the arms enough ready for getting back into the swing of things from tomorrow.

Unfortunately I happened to leave my written template at the gym afterwards, so I don't have the full workout noting my sets, reps and weights. However, these were the exercises I performed:

Tricep extensions 1 _Warm-ups_

Machine arm curls, both _Warm-ups _

Lat pulldown, underarm _Flex-hold at bottom_

DB concentration _flex_ curl _Slow, no rest between sets_

BB curl, seated, 60° _Hold at shoulder 3 secs_

Low row, s/a, alt. _No rest between sets_

Pinwheel curls, alt. _Hold between sets to fail_

Rope pull-ups _Standard sets_

Tricep pulldowns _No rest between sets_

BB forearm rev. curl _Standard sets_

Preacher curl, stnding, alt. _To shoulder, both arms_

Cables: Hi-pull bicep curls _No rest, full flex final fail_

Tricep extensions 2 _Increasing weight, to fail_

E-Z preacher curl, c/g _Hold at top_

Tricep pushdowns _Rapid, many as poss._

Bicep stack curls _Rapid, many as poss._



Time: 1hr. 30mins.



*Monday 8/10/18: *_High reps, legs, cardio._

Today I was more organised with my write-up and with plenty of energy I decided on an initial batch of upper body high reps followed by a simplified legs segment, and then a 'taster' for my forthcoming cardio workout which will replace my usual 'strength' session (now moved to Thursdays) on Friday evenings.

*High Reps *_(Light weights; fast pace)*:*_

Chest press:

25x40, 20x30

Seated row:

25x41, 30x35

Tricep extensions:

25x40, 20x30

Smith flat bench press:

25x40, 20x30

E-Z preacher curl:

15x28, 20x18

*Legs *_(short session)*:*_



Horizontal sled press:

50x120, 30x150, 20x200

30x100



Seated ham curls:

25x40, 10x50, 10x60, 6x70

25x35

Extensions:

25x40, 15x50, 15x60, 10x80, 10x100

30x40

*No issues with my knees for a while, so I've brought back leg extensions into my routine from now on. These are essential for maintaining decent muscle around the affected area below the kneecap. Pushing the weight to the max on the last heavy set to the full stack of 100kgs went smoothly after all this time, though I was careful not to lock out the knees on the exercise.

Another thing I now do is a few 'bounce reps' at the end of each set, which involves lifting the weight with the legs extended and isolating the inner quads so they remain hard.

Adductor:

25x60, 15x60

Abductor:

25x60, 15x60

Ab crunch:

25x30, 25x35, 25x40, 25x25

*My new routine for ab crunches will follow this format: 100 reps in total at a medium weight.

*Cardio* _(taster):_

Cross trainer, rower, bike, treadmill.

_Just two minutes on each for a start. This will increase to 10-15 mins this Friday. Eventually I am looking at a full hour on these machines._

1hr. 20mins.

The cardio and the returning of high reps are all to do with my new plan to get fully fit again as I mentioned in my previous post.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Frank bull said:


> Am I the giver ?


 Don't worry floydy will take it like a pro for you.


----------



## Frank bull (Dec 20, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Don't worry floydy will take it like a pro for you.


 But I don't fancy Floydy he's to old


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

*Tuesday 9/10/18: *Short session, light-moderate; 35 mins.

Feeling really out of sorts today for my first session of my new programme, which is sod's law of course. Reason being I have been asleep this morning with my fan on blowing cold air directly on me for six hours resulting in the most Godawfully-painful still neck. But despite walking around with my head on a tilt and having to move my whole body when I looked right, I was determined to attempt at least some of my workout, however slight it ended up.

Machine curl, both arms:

12x30, 12x30, 12x30

DB bench press:

6x28's

*Stopped after one set as the issue with my neck was excrutiatingly painful.

Lat pulldown, wide grip:

12x35, 12x40

Seated row:

15x35, 15x41

Smith shoulder press, 60° bench:

10x30, 10x40

*Not a good idea with a bad neck.

Smith flat bench:

6x50, 6x50

Pinwheel bicep curls, standing, alt.:

6x14

Tricep extensions:

86x25, to failure

Sled leg press:

60x100

Ab crunch:

100x30

Better than nothing despite having to do baby weights on most exercises. The final three high reps were pleasing though.

Rest day tomorrow followed by my revamped 'heavier' session on Thursday, if niggles allow!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Frank bull said:


> But I don't fancy Floydy he's to old


 have you checked out his profile, has the body of a latter day adonis, fine physique of a man and besides will probably do scat and watersports if you ask him nicely enough.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

ILLBehaviour said:


> *i wouldnt worry too much mate, he doesnt even lift, just hangs out on bodybuilding forums and pretends* *to* so he can try and bang dudes on the sly, been doing it for years.


 made especially for you


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

sjacks said:


> made especially for you
> 
> View attachment 163995


 Bellend


----------



## Frank bull (Dec 20, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> have you checked out his profile, has the body of a latter day adonis, fine physique of a man and besides will probably do scat and watersports if you ask him nicely enough.


 Actually I thought he had a Mrs and some step kids ! Oh yea right .


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Frank bull said:


> Actually I thought he had a Mrs and some step kids ! Oh yea right .


 Probably not a good idea to mention kids in a thread with @sjacks


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Probably not a good idea to mention kids in a thread with @sjacks


 It's probably not a good idea to mention that you are part of a group of perpetually offended wimps who don't lift and merely hang around a bodybuilding forum trying to cause trouble and find offense... oh wait, too late.

Besides all that you are purposely polluting someones training thread with your nonsense. Why don't you go make your own thread and show everyone that you're not the waste of space everyone perceives you to be?


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

*Friday 13/10/18: *Cardio; 45 mins.

Yes, you saw this right: Cardio! The first time I have done a proper session on the machines since I don't know when.

54 today too, so I must have seen this as a new step to retaining (regaining?) my fitness levels. As I mentioned last week I intend to lose a few pounds and get my body weight down to 16 stones. Weighing myself this morning I am already at 16st4lbs from 16 and a half last week, so the diet part of it is working a treat so far.

Obviously when I do some of the more heavier work to keep the muscle looking 'swole', my weight will even out again, but as for getting the belly down and seeing some more defined abs again, I'm confident of achieving that very soon.

I began this morning with almost 30 minutes on the treadmill (in fact, a shade longer than Pink Floyd's 'Shine On You Crazy Diamond' which was on my headphones) and it worked brilliantly. Going up and down with the gradient and speed buttons killed any boredom that this apparatus would normally have. I've drawn the line against running though: If I go to the max incline of 15% really pushing hard, then taking it down to the flat whilst walking at 7.2km/h as fast as I can without breaking into a jog, then that's alright with me. I burned off 187 calories which got me thinking I'd like to aim for 500&#8230;but that would mean walking on this thing for nearly an hour and a half! We shall see. Loved it.

Next I went on the cross trainer. As I remembered I'm not too fond of this piece of kit. All that twisting is not good for the spinal cord, so I did five minutes and moved on to the bike instead.

The stationary bike was terrific fun though. I had it on an 'effort level' of just "2", so that I could pedal as fast as I could for nigh on 10 minutes, sometimes with the bike rocking off its supports! All that leg strength I've built up over the years has definitely paid off as they turned into a blur, moving as fast as I was. Weird thoughts entered my head as I envisaged the idea of going to a "spinning" class. Again, that may well happen.

It got to 45 minutes and I called it a day. Next time I'll add the rowing machine too and take this session to an hour. It was just great knowing that I am still as fit as a fiddle away from the weights and I'm making this a regular occurrence every Saturday morning (before I go on the ale trail in the afternoon!)

Treadmill: 30 mins

Cross trainer: 5 mins

Bike: 10 mins

Total: 45 mins

Thanks for reading.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday @Floydy !

x


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

Happy Birthday

Bottoms up


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Happy Birthday


 Ill I feel some tension here

xx


----------



## Frank bull (Dec 20, 2016)

@Floydy hope you had a good stiff one on your birthday


----------

